# Known donor testing info required please



## slavinder (Sep 14, 2011)

Hi there 
My wife and I are due to start our journey with a know donor using HI. He has obviously offered to be tested, if he was tested at a clinic would it be less invasive ie test sperm rather than blood tests, swabs etc, or is it the same tests at your local NHS sexual health clinic?


----------



## slavinder (Sep 14, 2011)

Just to be clear I mean sti tests, he used to donate to a sperm bank so knows he has good swimmers!


----------



## deemo (Oct 13, 2009)

A sperm test would only check on mobility and sperm quality. If he has already been a donor then I would expect him to already have gone through this. 


Afaik STIs are always checked via a blood test. If he is scared of needles then he should get over that ;-)


----------

